# vbr glock



## fiveseven (Mar 20, 2010)

i was looking at vbr-Belgium looking at there vbr 5.7x28mm and vbr 4.6x30mm ammunition and wondering if they have conversion kits for the glock seris handgun to fire those to ammo types and if any one has any expirence with it please tell what its like accuracy, stoppping power, rate for fire, effective range etc ALONG WITH THE 7.92 AMMUNITION


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

There = a place, ie "It is over there"
Their = Belonging to them, ie "Their VBR 5.7X28mm"
They're = plural action ie "They're playing soccer over there with their soccer ball"


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Rupert said:


> There = a place, ie "It is over there"
> Their = Belonging to them, ie "Their VBR 5.7X28mm"
> They're = plural action ie "They're playing soccer over there with their soccer ball"


And that concludes today's English lesson. :anim_lol:


----------



## fiveseven (Mar 20, 2010)

trying to find out about the vbr-Belgium ammo for the glock not trying to write an English essay


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Well it is somewhat confusing if one uses the wrong pronoun, cause then we don't know what exactly you are looking for.


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

If you want a pistol that shoots 5.7 buy an FN 5.7, if you want the affordability of a Glock, buy a Glock.

I'm betting if you Google 
stopping power, rate for fire, effective range 5.7X28
stopping power, rate for fire, effective range 4.6X30
stopping power, rate for fire, effective range 7.92 

You will find some information.

Google doesn't like bad spelling either.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Unless I'm totally missing something, I don't think these are commercially available in the US, therefore not many here are going to be able to give any useful data on this topic.

VBR has a forum linked on their homepage with a whopping 12 threads and 19 posts...

Good luck with the search.


----------

